# CPC seeking remote coding position



## mhoward@myhjc.com (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello! I am a recently certified CPC from Ashland, KY. I have been working in the healthcare industry since February of 2007, and have been in coding since September of the same year. After "learning on the go" at my job, I decided I loved the field of medical coding and enrolled in an online program with Huntington Junior College to earn my degree. I received my degree in January of this year (2011), and then proceeded to take  and pass the CPC certification exam in March. 
The bulk of my experience is in a multi-physician family practice environment. I also have some knowledge of home health coding (mostly care plan certifications), as well as understanding of chiropractic and acupuncture coding. 
I am seeking a full- or part-time remote coding position. Please contact me if I could fill a need with your company!

Thank you,
Megan Howard

Resume:


Megan M. Howard, CPC
526 Stephens Meade Rd.
Ashland, KY 41102
Voice: 606-694-3807
E-mail: mhoward@myhjc.com

*OBJECTIVE* 
Utilize my experience and skills in a challenging medical coder position.

*QUALIFICATIONS* 
•	Willing and able to learn and perform any task requested
•	Reliable, adaptable; learns new methods and programs quickly
•	Creative problem solver; excellent use of time management
•	Experience with MisysPM, Athenanet, Quickpractice, Medical Manager, Microsoft Word, and Microsoft Excel


*EXPERIENCE*

*Office Manager*
2/2011 – Present Chiropractic Clinic, Huntington, WV
•	CPT ICD-9-CM coding for chiropractic and acupuncture
•	Posting payments from patient and insurance companies, reading EOBs, verifying patient benefits
•	General office duties – telephones, scheduling appointments, dealing with vendors, supply orders, etc

*Medical Coding*
6/2007 – 2/2011 Ashland Family Medicine, Ashland, KY
•	CPT ICD-9-CM coding for multi-physician family practice 
•	Post patient and insurance payments
•	Interact with patients, doctors, and insurance companies to coordinate payment
•	Balance daily charge and receipt entries, prepare deposits

*Receptionist*
2/2007 – 6/2007 United Health Professionals, Huntington, WV
•	Schedule/reschedule patient appointments; check patients in and out
•	Receive and post patient payments
•	Answer phones, transfer calls, take messages


*EDUCATION		

Certified Professional Coder (CPC)*
March 2011, AAPC

*Associate Degree, Medical Coding*
6/2009 – 1/2011 Huntington Junior College, Huntington, WV
•	National Honor Society, 3.7 GPA


----------



## kristyrodecker (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello Megan 

This link is to a page with information about medical coding from home. There is a list of compaines that hire remote coders at the bottom.

Good luck!

http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html


----------

